# Tattoo's



## slowmo77 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well i've been gettin alot of tattoo work done lately and im having a hard time finding something to fill in the gaps. i thought some of you might know a good place to find some tattoos of alot of smoke and skulls or something like that. i've got alot of area to cover on my back with something but i need it to blend in with the rest of my back. any ideas are welcome or if any of you are artists and have some work you'd like to share feel free..


----------



## nikimadritista (Apr 17, 2009)

Not easy to answer that...
Have a look at that one


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 17, 2009)

*ok slow hope you dont mind ,,,but im gonna hi jack and ask for some ideas to  
i have 2 tatoos 1 on upper right arm and 1 on shoulder blade ,,,both done during a misspent youth 
now i ve grown up alittle :giggle: i need them covering possible merged to gether to create 1 nice ,,
delicate pretty one *


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2009)

Your best bet is,,, to find the best known Tattoo Artist in your area and let him have a look see. If he's good,, he can help draw something up for ya. Also,, he should have alot of his own art work, for you to look thru. Nobody is gonna know better, about how to cover or fill in,,better then the guy doing the Covering, and or, filling in.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 17, 2009)

Could be a few ideas on here *HERE*

Click on the skull on the right and you'll see a list of weed lat tattoos


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 17, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Your best bet is,,, to find the best known Tattoo Artist in your area and let him have a look see. If he's good,, he can help draw something up for ya. Also,, he should have alot of his own art work, for you to look thru. Nobody is gonna know better, about how to cover or fill in,,better then the guy doing the Covering, and or, filling in.


Yep, what Cowboy said^^^. Smoke and skulls are a good idea, maybe check into the bio-mech style too it makes a good filler. Cover-ups are tricky because each one is different and not everything can be covered. Find somebody decent and show them what you've got and go from there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2009)

A freind of mine did something cool. Everywhere he wanted filled in,,the guy made it look like his arm was ripped open and ya could see the inner workings of a Mechanical Arm. Looked cool as hell.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 18, 2009)

i havesomeone that does my work thats real good but she don't have anything like what im wanting and im not gonna let anyone go freehand on me.. she's drawing something up but if i don't like it then im back where i started from.. im gonna post a pic of what i have so far.. all this work is fairly new so im not worried about it being identified by the Leo's.. any ideas or art work anyone wants to give would be nice


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 18, 2009)

I really dig it, I have a bunch of tattoos but can't post any here, they are all on file. All the gaps are just filled in with random colors/clouds/smoke/ or anything random I can think of. I want to go get a mister yuck face because *I am poison*(if you don't believe me ask any of my ex's!), lol, remember him???


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 18, 2009)

There's really not too much you could get to fill in those spaces that wouldn't take away from the pictures already there...just my opinion, it does look good but it is sort of a stand alone piece.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2009)

> im not gonna let anyone go freehand on me


 
Who would ever let someone just start tattooing free-handed. They draw it first bro with a pen or use transfers.
Anyway,,hope ya find what yur wanting.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks cowboy, i've never had a tattoo done before. im glad you could explain that to me. 

i've talked to several artists who all have said they would have to freehand the smoke due to the size and to work around the main piece. tonights the night im gettin it started so i guess i'll see how it comes out when it done..


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2009)

> said they would have to freehand the smoke due to the size and to work around the main piece


 
Freehand,,meaning he will have to draw it first and then follow the lines. Never heard of anybody freehanding with a Tattoo Gun Blazing. OR am I misunderstanding you. I have several Tats,,,all Freehanded.:hubba:



> thanks cowboy, i've never had a tattoo done before. im glad you could explain that to me.


Glad we cleared that up.:ignore: Ya need to wash those stickers off yur back.

By the way,,the bottom one looks fresh.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 18, 2009)

hxxp://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=traditional/bodyart&order=24
my buddy is a tattoo artist, he told me about this page he visits sometimes to get inspiration. might be something there for you.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 18, 2009)

the one at the bottom had just been done when the picture was taken. i've alreadt had more added since then.. i get something added every week sometimes twice a weeks depending on the artist time.. 

Kaotik, thats one of the sites i go to all the time.. lots of great work on there to get ideas from.. thanks


----------

